# Your alert has been triggered!



## eduard85

Hi everyone,

I am trying to translate the phrase *Your alert {alert-name} has been triggered! *into Czech but I'm not sure if my translation makes sense:

*Vaše upozornění {alert-name} bylo spuštěno!*

The text above will be the subject of an automatic warning email that the user will receive when one of his configured weather alerts is triggered (for instance, when the wind speed exceeds the configured threshold). Of course, the text {alert-name} will be replaced by the alert name given by the user.

Below is an example of what the user would actually see if his alert would be called 'Starker Wind'

Vaše upozornění *Silný vítr* bylo spuštěno!

Any help?

Thank you


----------



## Hrdlodus

This translation is OK.


----------



## eduard85

Thank you very much for your quick reply.


----------



## pomeranc

Sorry for the belated contribution, but I think a way better translation is:
alert = výstraha

výstraha *silný výtr* byla *aktivována. *It is hard to say anything without proper context, but this would do. upozornění sounds rather like notification.


----------

